# Big Agnes + Mt. Zirkel Loop



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone want to joing me for a double header loop this weekend? 

Slavonia to Mica to Big Anges down the other side, up the north east face of Mt. Zirkel to Gold Lake back to slavonia. One last hail marry late fall hike before the snow closes the trail head and the skiing take hold. 

I was up there last weekend and the conditions are good to go. It's a big one, but a proud line too, plus I like going to that one foot two foot place of zombie like movement after the right amount of vert and miles. 

"I burn my candle at both ends, it may not last the night, but ah my foes and oh my friends, it leaves a lovely light" -Edna St. Vincent Mallory


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

snow is here, wonder if slavonia will even be open...

no one for this one???


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

called this one off due to crappy weather. Won't be trying the loop till spring, but I will be heading up to earn some turns and have worked out a way to get dropped off at the Wilderness boundry via snowmobile this winter to avoid the 6 mile road slog. Still an open invitation to ski and camp this winter.


----------

